# Flagge - Lebendige Darstellung



## matthias_012 (3. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man eine Flagge lebendiger darstellen kann, wie dies hier im folgenden Beispiel (http://fxn2.com/Albums/22/usa_flag.jpg oder siehe Anhang) gegeben ist? Wurde hier ein bestimmter Filter benutzt?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## marcoz (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Matthias,
Photoshop kann ja schon ziemlich viel, aber bei einigen Dingen muss man noch von Hand arbeiten. Das heißt in diesem Fall wirklich zeichnen. Dein Beispiel zeigt schon die Möglichkeiten: Die Beulen oder Aufwürfe müssen dunkler sein - in weissen Flächen erreichst Du dass schon mit der Farbe grau und dem Airbrush-Pinsel. Bei anderen Farben solltest Du einfach die originalfarbe nehmen und etwas dunkler stellen. Die verformten Linien bekommst Du über das Verkrümmen (Bearbeiten/Transformieren/Verkrümmen) hin. Ist alles etwas arbeit und etwas logisches Denken hilft auch (wie verhält sich ein Tuch im Wind - Licht/Schattenwirkung) aber bei der guten Vorlage kann man schon einiges abschauen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. Oktober 2007)

Mit einer ordentlichen Flaggenvorlage und dem "versetzen" Filter lassen sich auch ganz passable Ergebnisse erzielen.

Alex


----------



## Leola13 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hai,



> Mit einer ordentlichen Flaggenvorlage und dem "versetzen" Filter lassen sich auch ganz passable Ergebnisse erzielen.
> 
> Alex



und wie das geht steht hier, hier und vor allem hier.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## marcoz (5. Oktober 2007)

Cool,
ich arbeite seit über 11 Jahren mit Photoshop und kannte diesen Tipp auch noch nicht. Bleibt doch immer eins spannesten Programme


----------

